# Unique arboreal enclosure build



## z32upgrader (Feb 23, 2016)

Got some positive feedback from the FB group on a build my Aunt did for her new Avicularia avicularia and thought I'd share it with the rest of you non -"bookfacers".
Supplies procured from Michaels Crafts store and local pet shop.
My Aunt picked out this interesting wood and glass box originally designed for growing plants in. 
The box is hinged in the back so the entire top portion can rotate back allowing excellent access without destroying any webbing made by the spider.

I rough cut some metal screening from an old desk organizer with tin snips.


Trimming more carefully for a better fit:


My aunt worked on the cork tube with a hot glue gun and the mosses/plastic flowers:


Screen glued and tacked in place.  Finished cork tube glued up into the lid:


Dirt, water dish and plastic potted plant added.  Spider introduced:


Happy new resident:



My Aunt built a second one for my A. metallica.  Checking out her new digs:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## viper69 (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm sure it will do fine. I'm curious how it will enjoy living in a container where the top is more narrow than the bottom. I suspect that MAY drive it towards the middle of the cork bark. Interesting idea for sure. I also wonder how relevant the ventilation will or will not be given the glass. I know people who keep Avics in ExoTerras so I doubt it would be an issue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Feb 25, 2016)

that looks very nice, I like the rustic look of it all. almost looks like an atique

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spidermolt (Feb 28, 2016)

I like the looks of it, it's definitely unique. The only thing i have to ask is that a wooden base inside the tank or is there a some sort of plastic covering because I'd be concerned of mold growing in the wood after a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## z32upgrader (Mar 13, 2016)

Spidermolt said:


> I like the looks of it, it's definitely unique. The only thing i have to ask is that a wooden base inside the tank or is there a some sort of plastic covering because I'd be concerned of mold growing in the wood after a while.


No, it's bare wood on the inside, but the dirt is kept dry so mold won't be an issue. A large full water dish takes care of her hydration and humidity needs. A plastic tray could be made for this box though the dimensions would be tricky to match. An aluminum foil lining will do in a pinch.


----------



## z32upgrader (Mar 13, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I'm sure it will do fine. I'm curious how it will enjoy living in a container where the top is more narrow than the bottom. I suspect that MAY drive it towards the middle of the cork bark. Interesting idea for sure. I also wonder how relevant the ventilation will or will not be given the glass. I know people who keep Avics in ExoTerras so I doubt it would be an issue.


She has made a cool sheet/tube web and spends the majority of her time with her back feet on the web and the rest of her on the cork.  As you predicted, right in the middle for optimum viewing.
Proof:



Feeding her is super fun too.  I gently unlatch and lift the top, place a terrified roach right on the cork tube and watch her chase it around until she nabs it.  So fast!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cazador (Mar 18, 2016)

I love how unique it is! I didn't realize the whole top opened like that til I watched the video, your aunt is a genius.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkleMuffin (Apr 21, 2016)

This is super cute and creative! Seems like a perfect fit for an Avic.


----------

